# 650b single speed wheelsets?



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

Does anyone know where can I find 650b single speed wheelsets? 

I would like to be able to replace my wheels when and if necessary, or upgrade them to something better. 

I've been Googling for hours and can't find out much of anything about this subject... and couldn't find anything in the MTBR SS FAQ either. 

Do I have to convert standard 650b wheels to single speed? Build them myself? 

I'm lost 

Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

You can convert a multi speed rear pretty easily, which is what I would do if you have a wheelset already. I built my own wheels, but it was for the experience and at a time when there was less available. I would also check local classifieds, craigslist, ebay, etc and see what comes up.


----------



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks. I don't have any spare multi speed wheels. I guess I'll buy a regular set of wheels and convert them? or take up wheel building this winter. I'm surprised I can't simply buy a SS 650b wheelset. I can buy a SS 650b bike, with the wheels on it, which I did, but I can't buy replacement wheels when I break or want to upgrade them? Is this a common issue with SS? No stock replacement wheels available for any size SS bike? Thanks again!


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

You won't find too many off the shelf single speed wheelsets in 26, 650b nor 29" to begin with from the major manufactures. If there are any, they often are OE wheels. The single speed market is still too small to sell too many prebuilt wheels, let alone specifically for the 650b size. Your best bet is to have a set of wheels built with your favorite hub and rim combo. Companies like Industry Nine offer their 650b wheels with the option of a single speed hub because they build it on demand. Otherwise like dbhammercycle said, buy a used/new set off of fleabay, craigslist or the classified here when one turns up.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Perhaps I missed something, but unless you have some very specific needs (which I didn't see listed) all you need is a set of 650b wheels. The only thing that makes them SS wheels is mounting them on a SS. Now if you want a freewheel hub like a WI, or more POE, etc then yes that would have to be a custom wheelset.


----------



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

MTB Pharm said:


> You won't find too many off the shelf single speed wheelsets in 26, 650b nor 29" to begin with from the major manufactures.


Thanks. Good advice. I guess I was assuming the SS market was bigger?


----------



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

HPIguy said:


> Perhaps I missed something...


Thanks. I don't think you missed anything. I think a set of 650b wheels and a SS conversion kit will do the trick. Building the wheels, or having them built, is another option. I made the mistake of assuming I could replace or upgrade the wheels that came with my bike with stock wheels, which, apparently, don't exist. The SS world is being a good learning experience for me. Thanks for your help.


----------



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's another good idea... I private messaged a guy who upgraded his SS 650b wheels and he told me he bought a WTB wheelset on Ebay with XT hubs... then bought a solid axle on Amazon and swapped it out. He said it was super easy to do, and they worked great.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

You don't need a solid threaded axle for SS, but it don't hurt either. If you don't have any experience adjusting cup and cone hubs, like the XT, it would be a good experience. However, you will need cone wrenches or a shop that allows DIY projects or has a specific area designated for DIYers. It will also help to have a wheel truing stand and a ruler, a dish tool or wheel alignment gauge would be overkill, to make sure the axle is spaced evenly on both sides of the hub shell. With all that, you might want to consider a wheel building class. You will learn more, gain hands on experience, and have a pair of skilled eyes over your shoulder that also hopefully comes with an encouraging supportive subtle voice when you may get frustrated.


----------



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

dbhammercycle said:


> You don't need a solid threaded axle for SS, but it don't hurt either. If you don't have any experience adjusting cup and cone hubs, like the XT, it would be a good experience....


Thanks. Good advice. I totally agree.

I'm not a naturally gifted mechanic... I really have to think about what I'm doing. I've been out of biking for many (20+) years and just got back into it this year. I have a repair stand, a small shop area, and I'm accumulating tools, because I want to be able to work on my bikes myself. I really appreciate your advice, and the advice the other guys have given me.

I know my initial question probably sounded dumb, or ignorant, but I didn't know, and I couldn't find out, so I figured I'd better ask. And I'm glad I did. I will be asking for more help this winter as I work on my bikes. 

I have two lower end (but not department store) bikes I bought online that I'm upgrading and working on... so if I damage them it won't be any great financial loss. I enjoy it, and I'm learning a lot, which is good for me. One of the bikes is a 29er hardtail, which I bought last March, and the other bike is the 650b SS, which I just bought.

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

A J MacDonald Jr said:


> I guess I was assuming the SS market was bigger?


It is. The SS niche does appeal to many, but a lot of us also ride geared bikes, so it makes sense to buy a regular wheelset and install the single cog with spacers on the freehub for SS use. That way it can also be used on a geared bike (or sold to a gearie), and there aren't any real drawbacks.

Because the geared market is big, quite often you get a better price/quality ratio if you buy a regular wheelset.

This is also the reason why 10-speed chains are better than 9-speed chains, which are better than dedicated 1/8" SS chains (which are obsolete).


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

Having wheels built up isn't as big of deal as it might seem. Either from online sources or your LBS. I wanted a 700c SS wheel set with MTB hubs for my cx rig. A quick trip to my LBS and a week later (this week) I have them. 

Most of the online wheel building options include SS options, notubes.com (stans) has their house SS hubs, Hope Pro's and DT swiss as SS options. Absolutely no concerns about using standard geared setups and converting either.


----------



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

Saul Lumikko said:


> It is. The SS niche does appeal to many, but a lot of us also ride geared bikes, so it makes sense to buy a regular wheelset and install the single cog with spacers on the freehub for SS use.


I think that's the route I will plan on going. Although, if it snows this winter like it did last winter, I may as well learn to build up the wheels myself... assuming the UPS driver can get through the snow. 

Interesting what you said about chains. I was watching a Bikeman video the other day about chains, and it was interesting. Like a history lesson on chains. I do need to have a replacement chain for my SS bike too.

Thanks for your words of wisdom. I appreciate your help! :thumbsup:


----------



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

bike_daemon said:


> Having wheels built up isn't as big of deal as it might seem. Either from online sources or your LBS.


Thanks. Good advice! I have a couple of really great LBS that I have been using. I hate that I didn't buy a bike from them, but I wasn't ready to buy a high dollar bike yet. I wanted something of lower quality that I could upgrade and work on... and I've been happy to give the guys at the 2 LBS as much other types of business as I can. I did find a lot of wheel building sites online, which I hadn't realized were there, and I would be happy to give my LBS the business of building a set of wheels for me... and may have to do that if I can't figure it out for myself.


----------

